# I found a frog



## Icee (9 Sep 2008)

Ive found a frog in the bushes and i want to keep it me and my freind have made a habitat for it adn evrthing!my question is what will it eat? What do i  need in the box?


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Sep 2008)

[broken link removed] is a wonderful thing .


----------



## Caveat (9 Sep 2008)

It is essential that frogs are kept moist - hopefully the habitat ensures this.  Typically frogs eat small insects and worms.  I don't think they would take too well to being confined TBH.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Sep 2008)

Let it go. It is illegal to keep a frog in captivity without a license. It will die if you don't know how to keep it.

Brendan


----------



## DavyJones (9 Sep 2008)

Brendan said:


> Let it go. It is illegal to keep a frog in captivity without a license. It will die if you don't know how to keep it.
> 
> Brendan




Yeah man, Free the frog


----------



## sam h (9 Sep 2008)

It must be the weather....my MIL found one with some babies in the front of her house a few weeks ago (nearly gave her a heart attack!!)


----------



## Caveat (9 Sep 2008)

Brendan said:


> It is illegal to keep a frog in captivity without a license.


 
But yet you don't need a license for a cat? Bizarre.


----------



## Sar (9 Sep 2008)

I found one on Sunday as well. Frog's legs anyone?


----------



## Simeon (9 Sep 2008)

Have you tried taking it to the bedroom and kissing it? ONLY JOKING!


----------



## sam h (9 Sep 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brendan* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=703270#post703270
> _It is illegal to keep a frog in captivity without a license. _
> 
> But yet you don't need a license for a cat? Bizarre.


 
I assumed that was a joke!?!?!  Is it for real?  How much does it cost....and are there frog wardens who monitor it??  Cost you a fortune if they spawn!!


----------



## sam h (9 Sep 2008)

> Frogs eggs are laid in clumps known as frog spawn and a female can lay up to *4,000 eggs* in a season


 
Could be VERY expensive


----------



## eileen alana (9 Sep 2008)

The common frog is a


----------



## iggy (9 Sep 2008)

sam h said:


> It must be the weather....my MIL found one with some babies in the front of her house a few weeks ago (nearly gave her a heart attack!!)


 Jeez, findin` a frog is one thing.... but babies?? No wonder the poor woman nearly had a heart attack!


----------



## Flexible (9 Sep 2008)

I was in the library the other day and a chicken came in and went "Book-Book" the librarian gave it a book so I followed the chicken and it went to a pond where it gave the book to a frog and he threw it away saying "readit"


----------



## NorfBank (9 Sep 2008)

iggy said:


> Jeez, findin` a frog is one thing.... but babies?? No wonder the poor woman nearly had a heart attack!



Smirk.


----------



## NorfBank (9 Sep 2008)

Flexible said:


> I was in the library the other day and a chicken came in and went "Book-Book" the librarian gave it a book so I followed the chicken and it went to a pond where it gave the book to a frog and he threw it away saying "readit"



Frown.


----------



## joeysully (9 Sep 2008)

Flexible said:


> I was in the library the other day and a chicken came in and went "Book-Book" the librarian gave it a book so I followed the chicken and it went to a pond where it gave the book to a frog and he threw it away saying "readit"




hahah was havin a **** day and that made me LOL  rite can leave work witha  smile now 

as  for the OP 

put the frog back  then you can chase it around the place at lest thats what i did when i was 5


----------



## sam h (9 Sep 2008)

> Jeez, findin` a frog is one thing.... but babies?? No wonder the poor woman nearly had a heart attack!




Love it....don't knwo what they are called at that stage....past tadpole stage, but tiny little frog hopping around the place


----------



## Seagull (10 Sep 2008)

Froglets


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2008)

eileen alana said:


> The common frog is a


What about posh ones?

[broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Sep 2008)

_"Ah, you like jokes? Here's one for you. Two frogs walk into a bar. One of them does __this__."_

Moved to _Shooting the Breeze_.


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Sep 2008)

there was a craze when I was in primary school of bringing in frog spawn and watching it develop into a frog. Never happened of course, but the trying went on consistently year after year.

Never knew we were such law breakers so young.


----------



## Teabag (10 Sep 2008)

Stick a treble hook in it's ass and cast it out into a pike infested lake.
Tight lines !


----------



## DeeFox (10 Sep 2008)

I have happy memories of being in primary school and collecting frog spawn for school.  The tadpoles would then be released back to where it had been collected from - I'm not sure what the point of this excercise was but it was done annually by the school (in the late eighties).  No mention of law breaking!


----------

